# Video on Tithing (Humor)



## Hawaiian Puritan (May 16, 2009)

[video=youtube;KHLbT5Vfjck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHLbT5Vfjck&feature=related[/video]


(From Bel Air Presbyterian Church)


----------



## Rich Koster (May 16, 2009)

I can't wait to see the one on church discipline


----------



## sgtdabney (May 16, 2009)

That's good stuff.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 17, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> I can't wait to see the one on church discipline



I want to see that to 

This clip was good


----------



## Rangerus (May 17, 2009)




----------



## ericfromcowtown (May 19, 2009)

I can't wait to forward this to one of our deacons.


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (May 19, 2009)

ericfromcowtown said:


> I can't wait to forward this to one of our deacons.





Yep, I sent it to our Finance & Admin committee.


----------



## dbroyles (May 19, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> I can't wait to see the one on church discipline



...Or the one on sword drills.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 19, 2009)

Funny stuff!


----------



## Rich Koster (May 19, 2009)

dbroyles said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait to see the one on church discipline
> ...



Yes, but the lips never sync to the chapter and verse


----------

